# Humble Bundle Frage



## ImNEW (14. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab ne Frage wegen dem Humble Bundle. Kann ich die Keys für Spiele die ich schon hab verschenken?

Edit: Was ist wenn ich sie als Gift kaufe? Kann ich die dann für mich verwenden und die anderen verschenken? Auf ihrer Seite erwähnen die das:

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Danke


----------



## Shona (14. August 2013)

Ja kannst du da es einzel Keys sind


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. August 2013)

Nein die keys sind kompakt zusammen.
Ob Steam dann die zusätzlichen Spiele als Geschenk anheftet ist nicht sicher.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. August 2013)

Meistens sind mehrere Spiele je zu einem Päckchen (also einem key) zusammengefasst. 
Also z.B. ein Key für die Spiele ab einem Dollar und einen zweiten für die ab 5 Dollar. 

Du kannst immer nur so ein ganzes Päckchen weiter verschenken. 
Löst du es ein und hast einige dieser Spiele schon, verfallen die Lizenzen der doppelten.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2013)

Also ich habe gerade das Bundle komplett gekauft. Mehr Testweise bei dem Preis. 

Die Keys sind alle einzeln. Wahlweise Steam oder Origin. Außer BF 3 und Sims 3. Diese nur Origin.

Dort steht dann, dass diese Keys nicht verschenkt werden können!



> Steam will not provide extra giftable copies of games you already own.
> All keys are for your personal use only



Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## ImNEW (14. August 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade das Bundle komplett gekauft. Mehr Testweise bei dem Preis.
> 
> Die Keys sind alle einzeln. Wahlweise Steam oder Origin. Außer BF 3 und Sims 3. Diese nur Origin.
> 
> ...



Oh, ok. Danke!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. August 2013)

Das ist eine außnahme. Habe es selber gerade gekauft. 10€
Top Angebot trotz origin obwohl Origin die Aktivierungen derzeit nicht geht.


----------



## ImNEW (14. August 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich innerhalb der Familie aus? Auch das selbe? Ja, oder?


----------



## addicTix (14. August 2013)

Bei Sims 3, ist das ein Key für die 3 Spiele oder sind die Addons und das Hauptspiel einzeln ? Denn das Hauptspiel besitze ich bereits, ich bin nur auf die addons scharf


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Bei Sims 3, ist das ein Key für die 3 Spiele oder sind die Addons und das Hauptspiel einzeln ? Denn das Hauptspiel besitze ich bereits, ich bin nur auf die addons scharf



Das steht bei mir: Sims 3 Starter Pack Origin Key und dann noch einmal das: Sims 3 Date Night DLC Community Key

Wenn das Starter Pack aus mehreren Spielen besteht, gibt es nur ein Key.


----------



## Shona (15. August 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Das ist eine außnahme. Habe es selber gerade gekauft.


nope es ist publisher abhängig. (zumindest meine vermutung)  ich hab ca. 12 bundles gekauft und davon sind zwei die nur einen key haben ansonsten einzel keys.

aber egal bin es schon gewohnt das mir hier keiner glaubt....


----------



## ImNEW (15. August 2013)

Sims 3 sind doch bloß die DLCs, oder?

Edit: Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige der es nicht aktivieren kann^^ Haha, ich habs gewusst! EA halt


----------



## Wambofisch (15. August 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt alle Spiele bei Origin wie auch Steam aktiviert. Bei sims ists so das du dann einmal sims 3 dann sims3 Late Night und sims 3 Luxus Accesoires hast.


----------



## Hiazu (15. August 2013)

Laut Humble Bundle FAQ darf man die Keys nicht verschenken: Humble Bundle | If I already have a game(s) in the bundl...
scheint aber so gut wie keinen zu interessieren und wird trotzdem gemacht, bis jetzt sind mir keine "Strafen" dafür zu Ohren gekommen


----------



## Shona (16. August 2013)

Hiazu schrieb:


> Laut Humble Bundle FAQ darf man die Keys nicht verschenken: Humble Bundle | If I already have a game(s) in the bundl...
> scheint aber so gut wie keinen zu interessieren und wird trotzdem gemacht, bis jetzt sind mir keine "Strafen" dafür zu Ohren gekommen



weil faq's keine agb's sind und somit rechtlich nicht durchzusetzen sind da du diesen nicht zustimmst. ansich musst du die agbs lesen sen und schauen ob es dortbauch drin steht. 

was wollen sie aber schon groß machen,  nach dem gestetz darf man mit seinem eigentum machen was man will und auch wenn es nur ein key ist,  ist es dein eigentum. 

stimmt das so Pokerclock, oder habe mich ich was vergessen/übersehen?


----------



## Rolk (16. August 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> weil faq's keine agb's sind und somit rechtlich nicht durchzusetzen sind da du diesen nicht zustimmst. ansich musst du die agbs lesen sen und schauen ob es dortbauch drin steht.
> 
> was wollen sie aber schon groß machen,  nach dem gestetz darf man mit seinem eigentum machen was man will und auch wenn es nur ein key ist,  ist es dein eigentum.
> 
> stimmt das so Pokerclock, oder habe mich ich was vergessen/übersehen?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren. Habe das Bundle nur wegen Dead Space 3 gekauft. Einem Kumpel fehlen mit einer Ausnahme alle anderen Spiele noch und es fällt schon schwer die ganzen schönen Keys verfallen zu lassen.


----------



## Hiazu (16. August 2013)

verschenk die Keys einfach, hab ich auch schon getan und ich hab auch schon geschenkte Keys bekommen
da passiert nix ^^


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Kann ich unterstreichen, ich verschenke regelmäßig Keys aus den Humble Bundles an Freunde und hatte bislang nie Probleme. Solange man nicht versucht, sie gewinnbringend zu verscherbeln, sehe ich da auch nichts Schlimmes dran, denn virtuell vergammeln sollten sie ja nun wirklich nicht müssen.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. August 2013)

Hiazu schrieb:


> Laut Humble Bundle FAQ darf man die Keys nicht verschenken: Humble Bundle | If I already have a game(s) in the bundl...
> scheint aber so gut wie keinen zu interessieren und wird trotzdem gemacht, bis jetzt sind mir keine "Strafen" dafür zu Ohren gekommen



Du kannst die Keys nicht über die Steam-eigene Gift-Funktion verschenken. Sprich die Lizenzen werden nicht in deinem Profil/Account als "überzählig" hinterlegt. Wer die Keys verschenken will, muss dies nach dem Erhalt der Codes machen und die Codes dann eben weitergeben. Dadurch, dass die Keys noch nicht mit einem Account verbunden sind, halte ich das nach aktueller Rechtsprechung für erlaubt. Vielleicht sogar der Weiterverkauf.

Der Weiterverkauf sollte aber möglichst ohne Gewinn ablaufen. Im ganz großen Stil ruft das ganz andere Behörden (Steuer) auf den Plan.

Das steht natürlich alles unter der Prämisse, dass auf das Humble Bundle auch europäisches Recht anwendbar ist. Wir reden hier immer noch von einem (rein?) US-amerikanischen Angebot.



Shona schrieb:


> weil faq's keine agb's sind und somit rechtlich nicht durchzusetzen sind da du diesen nicht zustimmst. ansich musst du die agbs lesen sen und schauen ob es dortbauch drin steht.
> 
> was wollen sie aber schon groß machen,  nach dem gestetz darf man mit seinem eigentum machen was man will und auch wenn es nur ein key ist,  ist es dein eigentum.
> 
> stimmt das so Pokerclock, oder habe mich ich was vergessen/übersehen?



Mit der Kombination "Eigentum" und "Key" wäre ich zwar nach wie vor vorsichtig, aber man kann es es so ausdrücken, wenn man mit "Gesetz" den EuGH assoziiert.


----------



## ImNEW (16. August 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du kannst die Keys nicht über die Steam-eigene Gift-Funktion verschenken. Sprich die Lizenzen werden nicht in deinem Profil/Account als "überzählig" hinterlegt. Wer die Keys verschenken will, muss dies nach dem Erhalt der Codes machen und die Codes dann eben weitergeben. Dadurch, dass die Keys noch nicht mit einem Account verbunden sind, halte ich das nach aktueller Rechtsprechung für erlaubt. Vielleicht sogar der Weiterverkauf.
> 
> Der Weiterverkauf sollte aber möglichst ohne Gewinn ablaufen. Im ganz großen Stil ruft das ganz andere Behörden (Steuer) auf den Plan.
> 
> ...



Also ich könnte die Keys jetzt zum Beispiel einen Kumpel geben? Oder?


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Aber sicher doch.


----------



## ImNEW (16. August 2013)

[HWCLIP][/HWCLIP]





beren2707 schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch.


 


Aber lustigerweise war es dass was ich ganz am Anfang gefragt hatte


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Tja, besser spät als nie. 
Los, los, verteile deine guten Gaben. Ich habe mich auch schon fleißig als Elf betätigt, ich bin jetzt "der-mit-den-Keys-um-sich-wirft".


----------



## Luca654 (16. August 2013)

muss man min. 1€ spenden damit man alle games kriegt? incl. battlefield 3 und sims?


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Nein, für BF3 + Sims 3 musst du mehr als der Durchschnitt zahlen, also momentan mehr als 4,80$.


----------



## Luca654 (16. August 2013)

Achso, aber ich finde im ganzen alles eine gute Aktion von denen. Ich werde da mehr als 4,80$ spenden


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Gute Entscheidung , die Spiele sind klasse (es kommen im Laufe der nächsten Woche wohl noch ein paar gute dazu) und die Summe kommt einem guten Zweck zu - da macht Spiele kaufen doch Spaß.


----------



## Luca654 (16. August 2013)

Werden sie dann auch andere Spiele rein tun? Und ja da macht spenden Spaß 
Sollten die öfter machen , da würden alle von profitieren


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Solche Bundles gibts schon lange, bloß nicht in dieser Dimension bekannter (teils sogar recht neuer) Titel. Laut Gerüchten sollen im Laufe der nächsten Woche noch Bulletstorm, Dead Space 2, MoH: Airborne und C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3 dazu stoßen (die bekommen alle Käufer der ersten Woche ab 1$ dazu). So oder so, man bekommt zu einem (fast komplett) frei wählbaren Preis sehr viele tolle Spiele und tut damit noch etwas Gutes.


----------



## Luca654 (16. August 2013)

Ach ja noch eine Frage kann man da nur per Kreditkarte zahlen?


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Es geht per Paypal, Kreditkarte, AmazonPayments (amazon.com, also auch KK) sowie Google; alternativ kann man auch mit Bitcoins zahlen.


----------



## Luca654 (16. August 2013)

Hmm.. Paypal zeigt er mir nur Kreditkarte an und Paypal Lastschrift wird grau angezeigt, liegt es vielleicht da dran das ich kein Guthaben drauf habe? Und bei Google wird mir auch nur Kreditkarte angezeigt.


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Hast du bei PP kein Konto verknüpft? Ich konnte beim HB immer per PP mit Lastschrift zahlen, mache ich aber dank KK mittlerweile nicht mehr, da PP mich mehr kostet und den Anbieter auch.


----------



## Luca654 (16. August 2013)

Ja doch meine Bankkarte ist mit Paypal verknüpft

Edit: Ahh ich hab es geschafft


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Seltsam, also bei mir würde es gehen, habs gerade mal getestet. Wenn du mit PP zahlen willst, wird erst die KK angegeben, man kann aber auch oben das PP-Konto auswählen und dort z. B. per Lastschrift zahlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luca654 (16. August 2013)

Hat sich erledigt. Ich hab meine Prepaid Kreditkarte benutzt 
Musste nur warten bis das Geld drauf war, und deshalb wollte ich versuchen mit Paypal Lastschrift


----------



## beren2707 (16. August 2013)

Dann is ja gut, viel Spaß mit dem tollen Bundle.


----------



## ImNEW (17. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Solche Bundles gibts schon lange, bloß nicht in dieser Dimension bekannter (teils sogar recht neuer) Titel. Laut Gerüchten sollen im Laufe der nächsten Woche noch Bulletstorm, Dead Space 2, MoH: Airborne und C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3 dazu stoßen (die bekommen alle Käufer der ersten Woche ab 1$ dazu). So oder so, man bekommt zu einem (fast komplett) frei wählbaren Preis sehr viele tolle Spiele und tut damit noch etwas Gutes.


 

Echt jetzt?


----------



## beren2707 (17. August 2013)

Das sind allein die Spiele, die als Steamkeys dazustoßen sollen. Man kann auch noch von weiteren, evtl. allein Origin vorbehaltenen Spielekeys ausgehen (denn EA möchte damit ja Origin pushen und nicht Steam). Wäre DA II und dem einen oder anderen Mass Effect nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Shona (17. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Tja, besser spät als nie.
> Los, los, verteile deine guten Gaben. Ich habe mich auch schon fleißig als Elf betätigt, ich bin jetzt "der-mit-den-Keys-um-sich-wirft".


 Lol ich wurde auch schon gefragt ob ich das Bundle hab weil jeder weiss das ich 4 von den Spielen schon habe 
Ich mach das auch immer so und schaue vorher ob jemand das Spiel hat, wenn nicht sag ich "Schau mal ob der Key funktioniert" oder "hier haste ein Key aktivier den Mal"^^

Das letzte Mal war es Serious Sam 3 das ich mit "Schau mal ob der Key funktioniert, da ich nicht mehr weiss ob ich das schon jemandem gegeben hab"  Als Antwort kam nur " Ja der geht und es ist Serious Sam 3, danke liebe Shona" ^^

Also wer ansich bei uns regelmässig im TS rumschwiert kann somit ab und an einen Key bekommen


----------



## beren2707 (17. August 2013)

Wurde auch von Usern, die ich kaum oder gar nicht kenne angeschrieben, ob ich noch einen Key für Spiel XY übrig hätte (vorwiegend BF3 und DS3). Aber da musste ich jedesmal verneinen, auch wenn ichs zweimal gekauft habe. Die Keys sind größtenteils weg. 

Habt ihr übrigens gemerkt, dass man sich in Steam den CD-Key anzeigen lassen und auch diesen in Origin aktivieren kann? So hat man insgesamt 1x Steam und 2x Origin pro Spiel bei allen Titeln mit Steamkey. Jetzt kannst du dir vorstellen, wie viele Keys ich rumgereicht habe.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. August 2013)

Ja und nem anderen Forum verkaufen sie die Keys was moralisch mehr als fragwürdig ist. 

Man kann scheinbar haufenweise Humble Bundles kaufen. Aber normal darf diese Keys doch nicht verkaufen oder ?


----------



## the.hai (17. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Habt ihr übrigens gemerkt, dass man sich in Steam den CD-Key anzeigen lassen und auch diesen in Origin aktivieren kann? So hat man insgesamt 1x Steam und 2x Origin pro Spiel bei allen Titeln mit Steamkey. Jetzt kannst du dir vorstellen, wie viele Keys ich rumgereicht habe.


 
noch nich gesehn, nachher gleich mal schauen  meine kumpel wird sich freuen


----------



## Scalon (17. August 2013)

Dürfen scheinbar schon weil du (steht glaube ich ein paar Seiten weiter vorne) keine AGB annimmst in denen es verboten wird. Moralisch verwerflich eventuell, ich finde Spenden in Ordnung und es müssen ja keine 100$ sein, ist jedem freigestellt


----------



## Shona (18. August 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Aber normal darf diese Keys doch nicht verkaufen oder ?


Jein den du nimmst keine AGB's an in denen das irgendwie verboten ist. Trotzdem ist es wie du schon schreibst moralisch mehr als fragwürdig, aber dievon HB machen nichts dagegen als es in die FAQ zu schreiben das man es nicht dürfte (verschenken/verkaufen)
 Wie ich schon geschrieben habe schau mal auf Ebay zur Zeit da wird er nur so von den Keys wimmeln die man für einen Dollar bekommt


----------



## Craganmore (18. August 2013)

Man kann die Codes für Sims 3 nicht verwenden wenn man kein origin hat oder? Also wenn ich schon sims 3 hab mit erweiterungen kann ich die Codes aus dem Humble nicht nutzen?


----------



## beren2707 (18. August 2013)

Du kannst die Codes bei thesims3.com eingeben, ein dort erstellter Account ist zugleich identisch mit einem EA-Account/Origin. Wenn du die Codes dort eingibst, werden sie automatisch deinem Originkonto beigefügt und du kannst sie darüber installieren. Aber ja, ohne Origin gehts nicht, dafür ist das Bundle ja auch gedacht.


----------

